# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  من هو أفضل لاعب في كأس العالم 2010

## العالي عالي

*

صراع اللاعب الأفضل ينحصر بين ستة مرشحين

بقي على نهاية منافسات كأس العالم 2010 لكرة القدم المقامة في جنوب  افريقيا مباراتان فقط، الأولى تجمع ألمانيا وأوروغواي على المركز الثالث  يوم غد السبت، والثانية يترقبها العالم بأكمله بعد غد الأحد بانتظار بطل  عالمي جديد، اسبانيا بطلة أوروبا وصاحبة الكرة الأجمل تتمنى تكريس تفوقها  على الساحة الكروية، وهولندا صاحبة العروض الأقوى تسعى لأن تكون "الثالثة  نابتة" بعدما خسرت نهائي مونديالي 1974 و1978.*  *وجاءت  البطولة الحالية كإعلان عن بروز جيل جديد من اللاعبين المؤثرين  الذين يمكنهم السيطرة على أجواء عالم كرة القدم في السنوات المقبلة مستغلين  الحالة المتردية الذي ظهر عليها لاعبون آخرون كانوا نجوما براقة في  السنوات القليلة الماضية وعلى رأسهم البرازيلي كاكا والبرتغالي كريستيانو  رونالدو والإنجليزي واين روني.* *انتهى  حلم الألمان برفع كأس العالم للمرة الرابعة، لكنهم كسبوا جيلا  جديدا من اللاعبين القادرين على تحقيق طموحات أنصار "المانشافت"، توماس  مولر ومسعود أوجيل ومانويل نيوير وجيروم بواتنغ هم عماد المستقبل، ويتوقع  أن ترتفع أسهمهم في بورصة نجوم الكرة بعد أدائهم الراقي في البطولة علما  بأن جائزة أفضل لاعب شاب ستبقى في الخزائن الألمانية حيث يعتبر مولر وأوجيل  أبرز المرشحين لخلافة مواطنهما لوكاس بودولسكي الفائز بالجائزة قبل أربعة  أعوام.* *أوروغواي  نجحت في إثبات جدارتها وبرهنت على قدرة نجومها على مقارعة  العمالقة، وأنجز دييغو فورلان أكثر مما كان مطلوبا منه وبات يحظى في تاريخ  كرة بلاده بمكانة أكبر من نجم الثمانينيات والتسعينيات والمثل الأعلى  للفرنسي زين الدين زيدان.. انزو فرانشيسكولي.* *وإذا  كان فورلان قد كرس تفوقه خلال الموسم الحالي بعدما قاد أتلتيكو  مدريد الاسباني للفوز بكأس الدوري الأوروبي، فإن هداف الدوري الهولندي لويس  سواريز تقمص شخصية البطل عندما سجل 3 أهداف حاسمة لأوروغواي قبل أن يضحي  بنفسه ويغيب عن مباراة نصف النهائي الهولندي، ويمنع الكرة من دخول مرماه  أمام غانا التي أضاعت ركلة جزاء حاسمة، كانت سترفع من شأن الكرة الافريقية.* *وبالنسبة  لهولندا.. فلا يوجد أدنى شك في أن ويسلي شنايدر هو المحرك  الرئيسي والملهم لانتصارات المنتخب البرتقالي بمساعدة الجناح السريع أريين  روبن، ويمكن لشنايدر أن يحلم بموسم تاريخي وإنجاز لم يصل إليه لا مارادونا  ولا بيليه ولا زيدان ولا ميسي إذا رفع كأس العالم التي سيضمها إلى جانب  كؤوس الدوري الإيطالي وكأس إيطاليا ودوري أبطال أوروبا، ومن يدري.. قد يقرر  البقاء مع انتر ميلان ويفوز بنهاية العام بكأس العالم للأندية.* *وتفوق  دافيد فيا على غيره من المهاجمين وحجز لنفسه مكانا مرموقا في  تاريخ الكرة الاسبانية، وبات الأقرب لنيل لقب هداف مونديال جنوب افريقيا  إلى جانب شنايدر برصيد 5 أهداف لكل منهما حتى الآن، لكن ريشة الفنان التي  يستخدمها تشافي هرنانديز في رسم لوحاته الأنيقة على المستطيل الأخضر لا تقل  أهمية عن أهداف زميله الجديد في برشلونة والحال نفسه ينطبق أيضا على  المبدع أندريس انييستا. وشكل سقوط الحارس البرازيلي خوليو سيزار، وعدم بروز  حارس مرمى متميز بمواصفات البطل، حافزا إضافيا لايكر كاسياس الذي يتمنى  اقتناص جائزة أفضل حارس مرمى في البطولة، علما بأن الأوروغوياني موسليرا  والألماني نيوير والهولندي ستيكلينبرغ قاموا بدور مهم في وصول منتخباتهم  إلى ما وصلت إليه.*  *وتبقى  جائزة أفضل لاعب في البطولة حائرة بين السداسي شنايدر وفيا وتشافي  وانييستا وفورلان والمايسترو الألماني الجديد باستيان شفاينشتايغر، ونترك  لكم الحرية في اختيار بطلكم المفضل.*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الاسباني دافيد فيا 

لاعب رائع ومميز واثبت وجوده مع المنتخب الاسباني زائد انو هداف من النوع الفريد

----------


## دليلة

فيا  :Eh S(9):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

اكيد ديفيد فيا بدون منازع ..

----------


## The Gentle Man

شفاينشتايغر 
و 

شنايدر 
افضل الاعبين عندي

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وأكرر فيا وبس

----------


## mylife079

ديفيد فيا اكيد بس انا صوتت ل تشافي لانه دينامو المنتخب الاسباني واكثر لاعب بستحوذ على الكرة خلال المباراة حسب الاحصائيات

----------


## رنيم

_دافيد فيا 

لاعب ومميز واثبت وجوده مع المنتخب الاسباني_

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

لو روني قراء موضوعك لقال لك 

 اعطيني حظ وارمني بالبحر 

ولا احد سـ اختار .. 

او ربما الاوروجواني فورلان اقرب الى الافضل لكن ليس بالصوره المطلوبه

----------


## احمد العزايزة

[align=center]xavi hernandez
the best blayer[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الاسبان جميعا بس الاكتر بكرر فيا ,,

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

المانيا
 :SnipeR (37):  :Bl (11):  :SnipeR (59):

----------

